# Home Theatre Newbie Question



## rwiepking (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi Guys,
So i have been doing some research on this site and others trying to figure out the best way to improve my current audio situation which is just my tv's on board audio. This would be for a bedroom that is 10"x15" and would be connecting a ps3, xbox360, and cable. I dont need to shake the windows as I am living with other people and want to be considerate of them and neighbors. Right now I am looking at a couple different options:

Option one: Full Home Theatre kit
Klipsch 300Hd Home Theatre System
Yamaha RX-V367
Price $440
I like this combo because frankly at under 500 this price is right where I would like to be. I know the receiver is on the low end, but if this would be a good setup I would be fine with it.

Option two: Start with a 2.0 system and build over time
In this one, I figure I can start with some front Infinity Primus speakers and build up the sound system if I feel like it needs more oomph. It would either be:
Setup A
Onkyo TX-SR308 Receiver $210
2 Infinity Primus 252 Floor Stand Speakers $150 each

Setup B
Onkyo TX-SR308 Receiver $210
2 Infinity Primus 162 Bookshelfs $85 each
Infinity Primus Sub $199


All of these options will bring me at around or just under 500 bucks, but obviously with different results. Which one do you guys think will be the best bet to provide me with good all around sound? Personally I'm leaning towards getting the floor standers because i dont want to have to shell out money for stands for the bookshelf speakers. Thanks for all your help guys!


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Well, $440 sounds like a pretty good deal for Option 1 however; I would rather have the Onkyo over the Yamaha. I would definitely go for the full 5.1 speakers over the 2.1, but there are arguments on both sides of this one I am sure.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I suppose it comes down to when you would be able to add more speakers to complete your HT. The Infinity Primus are one of the best values on the market and is a far better speaker than what you would get in a 5.1 Package that is that reasonably priced.

In truth, I would look for an older Onkyo that is more powerful than the 308. Unless 3D is of interest, I would look for a B-Stock or closeout TX-SR607, 606, or even 605. If you include used AVR's to your search, you could get more AVR for your money.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## rwiepking (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks for your input so far. I think due to my needs and the size of the room, a 2.0 or 2.1 system would probably work fairly well until i can afford to add some more speakers to the set up. Do you think I would be better off with the primus floor standers or the bookshelves? 
As for the AV receiver, im trying to get that from amazon as I have some giftcards that could take a chunk out of the cost and not having to pay tax and shipping is a huge plus. I dont really care about 3D so that isn't a big concern. Any ideas where i could find a receiver like what you mentioned? I have been scouring the net but I am not too sure who a reputable seller of these items would be.


----------



## rwiepking (Jan 11, 2011)

do you think an Onkyo TX-SR508 for 250 would be a better bet?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

rwiepking said:


> do you think an Onkyo TX-SR508 for 250 would be a better bet?



Definitely. I would also look at last years 07 Series as well.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

Normally I'm against home theater in box solutions (ala the Klipsch system)... but as far as HTIB systems go - it doesn't look too bad. And for the small room that you're talking about - it might be a very good fit. I think it really comes down to... do you plan to use it long term? Eventually you'll have a bigger room and the system will be too small...

I personally like Onkyo better too and I don't think that you can go wrong with spending some money for better speakers you'll keep around longer...

So it comes down to - are you looking for something good term, or a system that you want to invest in and build out over time?


----------



## rwiepking (Jan 11, 2011)

Well ideally I would like to keep something for aslong as possible. Since I'm in my early twenties, I dont imagine that I will have a huge room to put these things in for awhile given the cost of living spaces in California. If I am making enough money to afford a big enough room where I would need to switch the speakers out, I could probably afford better speakers. Given the room's setup, I think getting a perfect speaker placement in it would be difficult for a 5.1 system so I am leaning towards building up a better system as I go. 

What are your opinions on floor standing infinitys vs the bookshelves? 
What are your opinions on Pioneer receivers?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Floorstanding vs. Bookshelf: If you get bookshelves you will have more placement options, and with a good subwoofer, the performance should be almost identical. However, keep in mind that there may be an additional cost associated with stands or wall mounts.

The latest Pio AVRs are getting good feedback, but I'm admittedly biased towards Audysey tech which the Pio does not have, but the Onkyo does.

Accessories4less has the Onkyo RC160 for $250 shipped.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Pioneer makes very nice AVR's. If you are living in an Apartment, adding a Subwoofer really might not be practical. In this case, purchasing Front Speakers with the best possible bass response takes on a major role. Usually, Floorstanders offer better bass response. Especially when looking at budget priced Speakers.

If planning on keeping this setup for the long term, I would most definitely purchase the best possible equipment you can possibly afford. In this case, I would go with the Infinity Floorstanders.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## rwiepking (Jan 11, 2011)

Hey Guys,
Thanks alot for all the great input and advice. I think I'm going to end up going with the floor standers, if I decide that the bass response isn't enough, I can always add a sub at a later date and work on adding some rear speaks for the full surround. Now it just comes down to finding the right AVR.

Do you find that Audyssey makes a difference in the sound quality?
The two im looking at right now are the Onkyo rc160 that eugovector recommended and the pioneer vsx-920. The 920 will cost a bit more, but with my giftcards it will end up being cheaper then then onkyo.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I have Audyssey MultEQ in my Onkyo 706 and it has helped dramatically with the subwoofer, less so on the mains (but my mains didn't need as much help). Now, with the 2EQ in the RC160, the sub isn't addressed at all, but you will get basic correction in the mains.

Dynamic EQ is a tech that keep response flat even when listening at lower levels. I find this very useful.

Dynamic Volume I haven't heard in my home yet, but other folks have given this a thumbs up.

You can read about more Audyssey tech here: http://www.audyssey.com/solutions/hometheater/receivers.html

If the Pio is cheaper and you can get rid of some giftcards, that might be the way to go.


----------



## rwiepking (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks for the help.
I was looking at the pioneer and it has something that appears to be similar called "Multi-Channel Acoustic Calibration system". It says that it uses an included mic to take measurements of speaker placements and distance in order to calibrate them to the room. Is this the same thing as audyssey?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

rwiepking said:


> Thanks for the help.
> I was looking at the pioneer and it has something that appears to be similar called "Multi-Channel Acoustic Calibration system". It says that it uses an included mic to take measurements of speaker placements and distance in order to calibrate them to the room. Is this the same thing as audyssey?


Hello,
MCACC actually predates Audyssey and does an excellent job, but Audyssey has provided better results in my experience. Much of this is due to Audyssey working all the way down to 20hz whereas MCACC stops at 60hz. Moreover, Audyssey places much of its processing specifically on low frequencies.

That being said, some do prefer MCACC and it really comes down to personal preference. For me, I cannot imagine not having a Processor that does not offer Audyssey, but that might just be me.

I will say that the formation of Audyssey at USC's Integrated Media Systems by Tomlinson Holman (THX stands for Tomlinson Holman Experiment) and Professor Chris Kyriakakis is pretty impressive. As are the goals of correcting anomalies in Time and Phase Domains through the use of FIR Filters.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I would prefer option A with a better AVR then add more speakers as you are able to, the Floorstanders will provide enough bass to make you happy for the time being then when your ready you can add the sub and use it when it is appropriate as to not upset the roomies then add the rest of the getup when budget or time allows.:T


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

You stated that you don't care about shaking windows and want to be considerate towards room mates.
I would go with floorstanding speakers that can play as low as possible, getting lower than 40hz preferrably.
A separate sub tends to induce window rattling more than towers that play low.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

gdstupak said:


> You stated that you don't care about shaking windows and want to be considerate towards room mates.
> I would go with floorstanding speakers that can play as low as possible, getting lower than 40hz preferrably.
> A separate sub tends to induce window rattling more than towers that play low.


Well said Glenn. I think that is an excellent call and agree completely.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

Jungle Jack said:


> Well said Glenn. I think that is an excellent call and agree completely.
> Cheers, JJ


Going on personal experience here.
Living in an apartment back in 1998ish and having 2 DCM KX12 floor speakers, they played very low but I could still keep them tame. Later in the same apartment I added a separate sub which definitely was not neighbor friendly.
So with the floor speakers I didn't miss any of the bass sounds but did stay away from the rattling effect of the outboard sub.

Another option if tower speakers aren't good for your situation would be a good quality sat/sub system (one that does not use a powered sub), a system similar to the Bose Accoustimass set (I'm not recommending the Bose system, just that type of non powered sub works better with sats). In 1993 I did use the Bose Accoustimass system in an apartment and it worked well...Flame On!!!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
If thinking that direction, Focal makes a Sub/Sat System that is surprisingly good. I still think Towers are the way to go, but if WAF is an issue.... Also, Gallo makes an excellent similar system.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

